# Fancy Dress Outfitters Press Release



## JackNotSkellington (Oct 7, 2009)

Halloween Fancy Dress.

*Fancy Dress Outfitters : Press Release*

New multi-channel retailer Fancy Dress Outfitters has launched its brand new consumer website. Designed to appeal to both regular party-goers and fancy dress newbies alike, the website offers a wealth of fantastic character costumes and accessories to ensure that your party is the place to be.

The new Fancy Dress Outfitters (http://www.fancydressoutfitters.co.uk/ ) website offers more than 3000 products, ranged into six main categories, which have been selected based on intensive user research so that finding the right costume is a pain-free and intuitive customer experience. Within each category, visitors will find that they can simply fine-tune the products displayed by using carefully chosen data refines such as gender, price range, character and theme while looking for inspiration, or they can use the advanced onsite search if they already have an idea of what they’re looking for. 

From licensed movie, music and TV character costumes, such as Spider-Man costumes (Search Results | Fancy Dress Outfitters ), Lara Croft fancy dress (Search Results | Fancy Dress Outfitters ) and the ever-popular Ghostbusters outfit, as well as a huge selection of sexier, more risqué versions of timeless classics with a sexy fancy dress (Fever Fancy Dress | Fancy Dress Outfitters) range. 

To celebrate its launch, Fancy Dress Outfitters is offering free standard delivery (Delivery | Fancy Dress Outfitters) (usually £4.99) on all orders for a limited time only. The site also offers a tracked delivery service and a premium guaranteed next day service. 

Brian Fletcher, Head of eCommerce at Fancy Dress Outfitters, said: "Fancy dress is more popular than ever – for some folks there are never enough excuses to get dressed up - and as fancy dress enthusiasts ourselves, we’re really excited to launch fancydressoutfitters.co.uk.

"We know that our customers are going to have the best time dressing up in our outfits - whatever the occasion - but we also wanted their online shopping experience to be second-to-none, and we’re confident that the continued, customer-focused development of our website and offer will ensure that when buying fancy dress online fancydressoutfitters.co.uk is their first, and only, stop.”

*About Fancy Dress Outfitters*
Fancy Dress Outfitters is the new online store for fancy dress costumes and party accessories. Fancy Dress Outfitters offers a huge range of licensed and unique fancy dress outfits for all occasions, and with three delivery options available, customers have a choice of planning their party outfits in advance (and taking advantage of a limited free delivery offer) or can leave things up until the last minute and guarantee next day delivery, with a premium paid-for service.


----------

